# Few Qs on Zipper TWP



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

I just got my Zipper install completed and running well. I am curious about a few things though

1) To upgrade TWP (i know the upgrade button thing does not work), can i just download the new 1.4 and upload and overwrite the files within the TivoWebPlus folder to the tivowebplus folder on my tivo?

2) I thought there was a way where you get a virtual remote to use in TWP? Or is this in later versions than what is in the zipper?

3) I noticed the warning about scheduling Season Passes via TWP in the TWP Thread (saying you cannot schedule a season pass through the web interface unless you have already scheduled one on that channel via the tivo). Does this hold true to TWP 1.3 (included with the zipper)? What about 1.4?

4) Whats with the Tivo Service Data in the ToDo list? I have Showcases turned off BTW.

5) (and final one  ) Can we edit the TWP home page to add or move thigns around? I would love it if i could move somethings to the more page as I do not use some things very often like the logs, merge, etc. I am good in html and php, but i fear neither of those is what is used in TWP?


Thanks,
Grentz


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok, finally found answer on my own number 3 (yes it still is effected).

Also found that it seems the webremote module is in my modules folder....so how do i access it? I have googled and searched around here and found no mention on how to get to it?

thanks,
grentz


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Grentz said:


> 1) To upgrade TWP (i know the upgrade button thing does not work), can i just download the new 1.4 and upload and overwrite the files within the TivoWebPlus folder to the tivowebplus folder on my tivo?


The latest version pf zipper (posted in the last day or so) fixed that. If it doesn't work make sure your tivo in rw mode (go to the sys admin tab and remount rw then try). If it still doesn't work get the latest rerun tweak to get the latest.



> 2) I thought there was a way where you get a virtual remote to use in TWP? Or is this in later versions than what is in the zipper?


does not work on directivo.



> 4) Whats with the Tivo Service Data in the ToDo list? I have Showcases turned off BTW.
> 
> 5) (and final one  ) Can we edit the TWP home page to add or move thigns around? I would love it if i could move somethings to the more page as I do not use some things very often like the logs, merge, etc. I am good in html and php, but i fear neither of those is what is used in TWP?


Not sure about these.


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok awesome, thanks for your reply.

As far as the updated verison, do I just need to run the tweaks (so i do not have to rip out the drive again)? And i take it i need to use the uninstall tweak script and then redo the new tweak script? Also, how do i put the new tweaks script over? Do i just copy the new file via ftp to the enhancements dir?

also, as far as number 5. I was playing around on the tivo via ftp and found that in the modules directory there is a {more}.cfg file. I transfered this to my PC and found that it has names of modules that are in the more option. So i added the names of ones i do not want on my homepage to this file and transfered it back, did a quick restart in TWP, and bam, my menu had only what i want now 

One note for those trying to do this, modules with names with a space in them (Conflict Resolve for example) need to be in parenthesis.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Grentz said:


> Ok awesome, thanks for your reply.
> 
> As far as the updated verison, do I just need to run the tweaks (so i do not have to rip out the drive again)? And i take it i need to use the uninstall tweak script and then redo the new tweak script? Also, how do i put the new tweaks script over? Do i just copy the new file via ftp to the enhancements dir?


Since you have a newish version, just telnet in and do this:


```
cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh
```
That will automatically uninstall your current version, download the latest from the web (If your router network is configured properly), and run the new version. No sweat.

If your network settings are not correct (DNS not configured properly) the download will fail. If that happens just download the latest zipper files from the site, Extract the rbautch-files.tgz file from that and ftp it to the /hacks directory and run tweak again. This time it will see that the enhancement directory is not there and skip the uninstall, see the rbautch-files.tgz file in the hacks directory and skip the download and proceed the tweak install.


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

ok, thanks, i might try this in a little bit.

Anyone know about the Tivo Service Data stuff???

Thanks,
Grentz


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Ok awesome, thanks for your reply.
> 
> As far as the updated verison, do I just need to run the tweaks (so i do not have to rip out the drive again)? And i take it i need to use the uninstall tweak script and then redo the new tweak script? Also, how do i put the new tweaks script over? Do i just copy the new file via ftp to the enhancements dir?
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Thanks for the heads up on the Menu config stuff! That may be in the docs somewhere, but I hadn't had the chance to read into it yet, but I really want to move things around, this was a HUGE help!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

In TWP 1.4, you can move around menu items, too, but the control for that is in ./config/dyncfg.cfg

re: tivo service todo items... they were always there, it's just that in some versions you can tell TWP to not display them (in tivoweb.cfg, "ShowTivorEntries = 0")


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BTUx9 said:


> In TWP 1.4, you can move around menu items, too, but the control for that is in ./config/dyncfg.cfg
> 
> re: tivo service todo items... they were always there, it's just that in some versions you can tell TWP to not display them (in tivoweb.cfg, "ShowTivorEntries = 0")


But TWP 1.4 is still a bit flakey with Hackman IIRC.


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

That was one other question, how do I access hackman? I think it is included with the zipper w/enhancements is it not?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Nope, Not anymore. it was causing too many problems because newbies would get in and modify system files and Bork their system and blame zipper so it was taken out a long time ago. The thought is now if you are smart enough to install and activate it yourself you are smart enough not to bork your system. Or at least be able to fix it yourself.


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> Nope, Not anymore. it was causing too many problems because newbies would get in and modify system files and Bork their system and blame zipper so it was taken out a long time ago. The thought is now if you are smart enough to install and activate it yourself you are smart enough not to bork your system. Or at least be able to fix it yourself.


Ahh, IC, i was curious about that as I saw it mentioned in the zipper thread but then could not find it on my tivo


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok, just looked into it, really no need for hackman for me right now 

I also upgraded to tivoweb 1.3.1 which seems to be a bit faster for the guide and such. It also has the tivo service data hide feature which i needed!

I did the upgrade the manual way of renaming the current tivowebplus folder to tivowebplus.old and then extracting the new tivowebplus and renaming to the appropriate tivowebplus instead of TivoWebPlus


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The latest tweak script takes care of the TWP folder issue.


----------



## Grentz (Aug 11, 2005)

luckily it was not too big of an issue  

Easy folder rename line and it was good to go


----------

